# Word for the day  pejorative



## Josiah (Mar 12, 2015)

pejorative

Pronunciation: /pəˈjôrədiv/ 

Definition of pejorative in English:

adjective

Expressing contempt or disapproval:
"permissiveness" is used almost universally as a pejorative term

noun

A word expressing contempt or disapproval.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 12, 2015)

Back on familiar ground today!


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 12, 2015)

Hmmmmm.  Wow. You know I don't know this one either...................sigh...................... bet you do those really hard  cross words ....I cheat and look in the back for answers lol :dunno: Oh my goodness.  But I love the Word of the Day  ....very interesting! Good job , it helps spice it up a bit here


----------



## Josiah (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks to you Levi's Mom. 

I'm not good at crosswords or Scrabble and many of the words I choose are words I encounter during the day and have to look-up for my own benefit.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 12, 2015)

I've heard the word used to describe language/expressions which are negative ethnic stereotypes.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 12, 2015)

I look forward to tomorrow's Word!  I like Crosswords and Scrabble..............if I have the Scrabble dictionary with me it is fun and easy lol.


----------

